# Help me identify this piece



## NicolaOak (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I was hoping someone might be able to help me identify this piece of classial music. It's so well known so I feel pretty dumb for asking, but I am struggling to find another way of finding out who composed it!

Thank you so much.

Nicola


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry; I got a message that the video has been removed.


----------

